
The surprising habits of original thinkers - B-Scan
http://www.ted.com/talks/adam_grant_the_surprising_habits_of_original_thinkers
======
xiaopingguo
I found the distinction between productivity and creativity interesting. The
past few decades have seen great increases in productivity but many people
have noticed a lack of innovation. Apparently this goes back to the seventies.
Peter Thiel in a discussion somewhere mentioned that he thought this was
coincident with and probably caused by the oil shocks of the 70s. But I have a
sneaking suspicion that it could be better linked to the war on drugs that
also started in those days.

